
Trello/Asana-Killer: Stop Killing TIME, Because TIME Will Kill You - xemyleex
Hello,<p>I have developed a simple tool for myself to manage all my time and all my projects ( while working, studying or anything else ). I have used it for more than 2 years and it helped me to boost my productivity, focus and motivation.<p>It basically tracks our TIME ( WASTED TIME and PRODUCTIVE TIME ) and how we spend it on your life&#x2F;business&#x2F;school&#x2F;... projects<p>This is the MVP:<p><i></i>DASHBOARD:<i></i> https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;CKbFbLt.png<p><i></i>PROJECT PAGE:<i></i> https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;CqvRwcb.png<p><i></i>STATISTICS:<i></i> https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;loW2tZS.png<p><i></i>STATISTICS 2:<i></i> https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;DybdMrc.png<p><i></i>STATISTICS 3:<i></i> https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;0OCiW80.png<p><i></i>SETTINGS:<i></i> https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;WhCL6rO.png<p><i></i>VIDEO 1:<i></i> https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;Re7K__-GWDs<p><i></i>VIDEO 2:<i></i> https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;pwUqNbNLCFw<p><i></i>VIDEO 3:<i></i> https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;BlBiHjqj2N4<p><i></i>HOW IT WORKS:<i></i><p>* <i></i>WASTED TIME<i></i>: When you open the tool, then it will start to track the wasted time until you click START on a project page. You will be much more motivated to not procastinate by seeing your Wasted Time.
* <i></i>PRODUCTIVE TIME<i></i>: As it say, it tracks the productive time
* <i></i>TODO<i></i>: the to do list
* <i></i>DONE<i></i>: the list of task completed
* <i></i>GOALS<i></i>: the list of your goals for that project
* <i></i>Key Performance Indicators ( KPI )<i></i>: In simple terms, KPIs provide a way to measure how well projects, companies, business units or individuals are performing in relation to their strategic goals and objectives.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;search?q=what+are+kpi
* <i></i>NOTE<i></i>: Any note about the project.
* <i></i>LINK<i></i>: Any useful link useful for that project<p>Just select a project and press START to start the timer or the pomodoro timer<p><i></i>if you are interested write &quot;interested&quot; below or send me a private message or promote this post. If at least 1000 people are interested, I will release if for FREE!<i></i><p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;UX2tefQHNmk
Thanks for your TIME :D
======
mtmail
You get a little more exposure if you add "Show HN" to the title. That's the
category where users showcase what they've built and ask for feedback
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)

------
sicelo
sounds like a type of pomodoro?

